# kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4, but no kde starting OR udev issues

## Yonathan

hello.

yesterday i built a new kernel for my system.

i did it with  this howtostep 9 and 10, and some help i got from other posts.

i did:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount /boot
> 
> bash-2.05b# rm /usr/src/linux
> 
> bash-2.05b# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

i even tried to chance system from devfsd to udev. for this, i tried this (german) wiki-howto.

1. problem: 

 *Quote:*   

> General setup --->
> 
>   [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices
> 
> 

  can't put a  * there, 'because there are "---" .

udev + hotplug + coldplug are emerged 

grub.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r4
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
> ...

 

ls -l /boot:

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Mar 30 17:07 System.map -> System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1082481 Mar 30 17:07 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1082481 Mar 30 16:22 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4.old
> ...

 

2. problem:

on booting kernel 2.6.11 i get the message:

module: parport, pcspkr not loaded (or so) with !!! 

3. problem: 

if boot is finished i get a black screen for some seconds and then i find back on console where i can log in as root an reboot system to run my old working kernel...

i am a noob so if you want so know some thing please say  me and say too how i can give you these informations.

thanx

yona

----------

## thoughtform

i have the same problem.

i would have titled this post "udev issues"

researching...

----------

## Yonathan

think it is not only a udev-problem. thought more of a kernel-problem

but i can add your titel in my headline

----------

## mooch

I don't have an ati video card, but I would assume that you need to recompile your video driver. You can verify why X is failing to start by checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log for problems.

----------

## maverick256

you do have to reinstall your video/audio and other external drivers after upgrading the kernel.

----------

## Kraymer

 *maverick256 wrote:*   

> you do have to reinstall your video/audio and other external drivers after upgrading the kernel.

 

Agreed. Especially the nvidia module needs recompilation after every kernel change. Back on console

```
rmmod nvidia

emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nvidia

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

(although it's possible that that will fail since X will not 'cleanly stop' (since it was already stopped due the fail start..)

Also, maybe even before taking care of nvidia, do

```
update-modules
```

that may solve your other bootup issue..

Sebastian

----------

## Yonathan

ok.

thx to you all.

i will try it an report the result.

[edit:] there is no nvidia-module

there are 3 modules in /proc/modules:

parport

i2c_nforce2

pscpkr

nvidia-kernel is not installed and i don't think that it is needed. 

but there is an ati-drivers installed... do i have to re-emerge this?

yona

----------

